# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու > Արձակ. Հավաքածու մրցույթ-5

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,

Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը կլինի ժանրային: Այս մրցույթի ժանրն է` «Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր»:
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 21 օր` հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին: Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության` Մայիսի 31, 23:59, Երևանյան ժամանակով:
Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման:

Հեղինակները չեն կարող ինքնաբացահայտվել մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը: Ինքնաբացահայտվող հեղինակի ստեղծագործությունը չի հեռացվի մրցույթից, սակայն այդ ստեղծագործության օգտին տրված ձայների 50 տոկոսը կհամարվի չեղյալ:

Առաջին տեղ-150.00
Երկրորդ տեղ-75.00


Լավագույն 2 պատմվածքը նաև կտպվի «Գրեթերթի» ամառային համարում:



Նոր, չհրապարակված և սրբագրված պատմվածքները ուղարկել այս էլեկտրոնային փոստի վրա. 
dakopia@gmail.com

----------

Alphaone (11.05.2013), CactuSoul (13.05.2013), Chuk (23.05.2013), Enna Adoly (11.05.2013), ivy (11.05.2013), Moonwalker (11.05.2013), Sagittarius (11.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (11.05.2013), Այբ (11.05.2013), Հայկօ (11.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.05.2013), Շինարար (11.05.2013), Վոլտերա (12.05.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ըհըն, նվերս էլ եղավ. թեզս կպաշտպանեմ ու կսկսեմ կարդալ, ուխխխխ  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (12.05.2013), CactuSoul (13.05.2013), Դավիթ (11.05.2013), Մինա (12.05.2013), Շինարար (11.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ, Սոլարիսը եթե ֆանտաստիկան դնենք մի կողմ, կարո՞ղ ենք հոգեբանական թրիլլեր համարել... Ուզում եմ ժանրը հասկանամ...  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ժողովուրդ, Սոլարիսը եթե ֆանտաստիկան դնենք մի կողմ, կարո՞ղ ենք հոգեբանական թրիլլեր համարել... Ուզում եմ ժանրը հասկանամ...



Ժամանակ չկար թարգմանելու, համ էլ դու անգլերենից լավ ես: :Smile: 

Psychological thriller is a specific sub-genre of the broad ranged thriller with heavy focus on the unstable emotional states of characters, in combination with mystery and thriller. However, it often incorporates elements from the mystery and drama genre, along with the typical traits of the thriller genre. In addition to drama and mystery, many psychological thrillers contain elements of, and often overlap with, the horror genre, particularly psychological horror.

----------

Alphaone (11.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

Շատ լավ ժանր է, մենակ հույս ունեմ, որ ստացված ստեղծագործությունները կարդալիս էնպիսի տպավորություն չի ստեղծվի, թե հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերի կամ Սթիվեն Քինգի գործերի հայերեն թարգմանություններ ենք ընթերցում:
Հաստատ լիքը ուրիշ հավես բաներ կարելի է գրել. մի քիչ մտածել է պետք:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.05.2013), LisBeth (11.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.05.2013), Այբ (11.05.2013), Դավիթ (11.05.2013), Մինա (12.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ ժանր է, մենակ հույս ունեմ, որ ստացված ստեղծագործությունները կարդալիս էնպիսի տպավորություն չի ստեղծվի, թե հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերի կամ Սթիվեն Քինգի գործերի հայերեն թարգմանություններ ենք ընթերցում:
> Հաստատ լիքը ուրիշ հավես բաներ կարելի է գրել. մի քիչ մտածել է պետք:


ուխ, ուխ, դե գրեք  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.05.2013), CactuSoul (13.05.2013), Diana99 (11.05.2013), Այբ (11.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> ուխ, ուխ, դե գրեք


Բյուր, էս լրիվ քո ժանրն ա, ձեռզայ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս լրիվ քո ժանրն ա, ձեռզայ


բացարձակապես  :Jpit:  էս անգամ հաստատ հանդիսատես եմ լինելու

----------

Շինարար (11.05.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Որոնումով սա գտա, որպես Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր: Սա՞ է ժանրը.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, սպասեք ես էլ խոստովանեմ  :Jpit:  Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ասելով սենց բան եմ պատկերացնում. ընթացքում ինչ-որ մութ բաներ են կատարվում (սովորաբար տարօրինակ ձևերով մարդիկ մեռնում են): Հետո վերջում պարզվում ա, որ սպանողը նենց մարդ ա, որի վրա չէիր էլ կասկածում, ու դեպքերի մեծ մասում ինքն էլ չի իմանում, որ ինքն ա սպանողը  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> բացարձակապես  էս անգամ հաստատ հանդիսատես եմ լինելու


Ինչ-որ չհավատացի :Nea: 
Համոզված եմ, որ դու մասնակցելու ես :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (12.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ-որ չհավատացի
> Համոզված եմ, որ դու մասնակցելու ես


չէ, էս անգամ հը-ը  :Jpit:  սա հեչ իմ ժանրը չի. ո՛չ կարդալ եմ սիրում, ո՛չ գրել:

----------

Շինարար (11.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Որ դեմը քնություններ չլիներ արժեր բզբզալ

----------


## Հայկօ

> չէ, էս անգամ հը-ը  սա հեչ իմ ժանրը չի. ո՛չ կարդալ եմ սիրում, ո՛չ գրել:


Հա՜, ըհըն:

----------

Alphaone (12.05.2013)

----------


## impression

մի հինգ-վեց հատ ընտիր սյուժե ա գլխումս պտտվում, բայց երևի տենց կարուսելի մեջ էլ մնամ, հավես չկա, էս մրցույթներն իմ նեռվերի բանը չեն  :Jpit: )

----------

keyboard (12.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Զակազներ ընդունու՞մ եք: Եթե սա ճիշտ ա ժանրը նկարագրում, ուրմեն սենց բան եմ ուզում՝ 




> Black comedy - In the last years the blending of psychological thriller and black comedy have become common. Examples: Fight Club, Barton Fink, American Psycho and the TV series Dexter.

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի հինգ-վեց հատ ընտիր սյուժե ա գլխումս պտտվում, բայց երևի տենց կարուսելի մեջ էլ մնամ, հավես չկա, էս մրցույթներն իմ նեռվերի բանը չեն )


Ծախի ինձ  :Jpit: 




> Զակազներ ընդունու՞մ եք: Եթե սա ճիշտ ա ժանրը նկարագրում, ուրմեն սենց բան եմ ուզում՝


Ռիփ  :Jpit: 

Եթե մասնակցեմ, ես տենց մի բան էլ գրելու եմ: Ուֆ է, մանրից հավես ա բացվում: Ես թռնեմ էս թեմայից  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (12.05.2013), Sagittarius (11.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ, սպասեք ես էլ խոստովանեմ  Հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ասելով սենց բան եմ պատկերացնում. ընթացքում ինչ-որ մութ բաներ են կատարվում (սովորաբար տարօրինակ ձևերով մարդիկ մեռնում են): Հետո վերջում պարզվում ա, որ սպանողը նենց մարդ ա, որի վրա չէիր էլ կասկածում, ու դեպքերի մեծ մասում ինքն էլ չի իմանում, որ ինքն ա սպանողը


Ինչ–որ շատ չե՞ս նեղացնում։ Մարդկանց մեռնելը կամ սպանվելը պարտադի՞ր ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ–որ շատ չե՞ս նեղացնում։ Մարդկանց մեռնելը կամ սպանվելը պարտադի՞ր ա։


դե դա իմ տեսած/կարդացած հոգեբանական թրիլլերն ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Զակազներ ընդունու՞մ եք: Եթե սա ճիշտ ա ժանրը նկարագրում, ուրմեն սենց բան եմ ուզում՝
> 
> Black comedy - In the last years the blending of psychological thriller and black comedy have become common. Examples: Fight Club, Barton Fink, American Psycho and the TV series Dexter.


Black comedy-ի մասին խոսել ենք ժանր ընտրելիս  :Smile: 
Հավես կլինի, եթե էս ժանրի մեջ դա էլ ներմուծվի, դե տեսնենք՝ ով ինչ կգրի:

----------

Sagittarius (12.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես մի հատ վեպ ունեմ գրած, էս մրցույթին ուղարկելու եմ…

----------

Վոլտերա (12.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> մի հինգ-վեց հատ ընտիր սյուժե ա գլխումս պտտվում, բայց երևի տենց կարուսելի մեջ էլ մնամ, հավես չկա, էս մրցույթներն իմ նեռվերի բանը չեն )


Ինձ ՊՄ արա, ես մասնակցեմ, մարդու չեմ ասի, ինչ կպցրի քոննա  :LOL:

----------

impression (12.05.2013), Մինա (12.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ ՊՄ արա, ես մասնակցեմ, մարդու չեմ ասի, ինչ կպցրի քոննա


Հո մենակ սյուժեն իմանալը չի, էդ դեռ գրել ա պետք, էն էլ Իմփրեշընի պես  :Beee:

----------

Alphaone (13.05.2013), impression (12.05.2013), keyboard (13.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> ես մի հատ վեպ ունեմ գրած, էս մրցույթին ուղարկելու եմ…


Նիշերի սահմանափակում կա  :Smile:

----------

Վոլտերա (12.05.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Զակազներ ընդունու՞մ եք: Եթե սա ճիշտ ա ժանրը նկարագրում, ուրմեն սենց բան եմ ուզում՝


Sagittarius զակազներ տալու փոփարեն ինքդ գրիր: Կարդացած, խելացի, հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն ես: Ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր ա թե ես նկարագրածիցդ ինչ կստացվի, քո կատարմամբ :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.05.2013), Մինա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Chilly

150 դոլարը պատրաստեք  :Jpit:

----------

einnA (13.05.2013), ivy (13.05.2013), keyboard (13.05.2013), Հայկօ (13.05.2013), Մինա (13.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> 150 դոլարը պատրաստեք



Գրում եմ, Չիլլի-150 ուզի: Դե քեզ տեսնեմ: :Smile:

----------

Chilly (14.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius զակազներ տալու փոփարեն ինքդ գրիր: Կարդացած, խելացի, հետաքրքիր անձնավորություն ես: Ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր ա թե ես նկարագրածիցդ ինչ կստացվի, քո կատարմամբ


LisBeth ջան մերսի, բայց դե էտքան էլ կարդացած չեմ  :Wink:  մեկ տարուց մի քիչ ավել ա ինչ սկսել եմ նորմալ գիրք կարդալ: Իսկ «գրելու» մեջ ընդհանրապես չկամ, միակ «ստեղծագործություններս» ակումբային գրառումներս են ու ընենց էլ չի, որ երբևէ գրելու սեր եմ ունեցել կամ դրանից հաճույք եմ ստացել  :Smile: : Թող գրել իմացողները գրեն, ես էլ կկարդամ:

----------


## keyboard

> Հո մենակ սյուժեն իմանալը չի, էդ դեռ գրել ա պետք, էն էլ Իմփրեշընի պես



Ես վաբշե գրել չգիտեմ ուր մնաց Իմպի պես, ես ասում էի գրած ուղարկի, թե չէ նստեմ-գրեմ չեմիչե  :Tongue: 

Լիլ դու ուղարկի ասածս ուժի մեջ ա

Հ.Գ. Մուշո խելոք մնա սեռվերներդ կանջատեմ հա  :Angry2:

----------

Chilly (14.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ թվում ա՝ ես արդեն հաղթողին գիտեմ  :Jpit: 
Տեսնենք՝ ինչքանով կարդարանան կանխատեսումներս ))

----------

Chilly (14.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

Կասկածելի լռություն է տիրում էս կողմերում:
Գրում ե՞ք  :Think:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Բայց ինչի՞ նորից որոշվեց 10 լավագույն ընտրել, բոլորը տեղադրելը ավելի լավ էր.

----------


## ivy

> Բայց ինչի՞ նորից որոշվեց 10 լավագույն ընտրել, բոլորը տեղադրելը ավելի լավ էր.


Անցյալ անգամ էլ էր էդպես գրվել, բայց չընտրվեց տասնյակը: Երևի ընթացքում կորոշվի, թե էս անգամ ոնց կլինի:

----------

Դավիթ (23.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կասկածելի լռություն է տիրում էս կողմերում:
> Գրում ե՞ք


չէ  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (23.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բայց ինչի՞ նորից որոշվեց 10 լավագույն ընտրել, բոլորը տեղադրելը ավելի լավ էր.



Եթե այսպես գնաց, ապա բոլորն էլ (մեկը) կտեղադրենք:

----------

Alphaone (23.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե այսպես գնաց, ապա բոլորն էլ (մեկը) կտեղադրենք:


Դավ, էլ մի, սաղն էլ գիտեն, որ վերջին օրերին են գալիս գործերը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.05.2013), ivy (23.05.2013), Այբ (23.05.2013), Դավիթ (23.05.2013), Ուլուանա (23.05.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Նորություն կա՞, շատացա՞ն գործերը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Նորություն կա՞, շատացա՞ն գործերը:


6 հատ: Ժողովուրդ, դեռ երեք օր ժամանակ կա:

----------

Stranger_Friend (30.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> 6 հատ: Ժողովուրդ, դեռ երեք օր ժամանակ կա:


Երբ եք դնելու պատմվածքները?

----------


## Դավիթ

> Երբ եք դնելու պատմվածքները?



Շաբաթ առավոտյան, Երևանյան ժամանակով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շաբաթ առավոտյան, Երևանյան ժամանակով:


Փաստորեն նախընտրական փուլ չի՞ լինելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Փաստորեն նախընտրական փուլ չի՞ լինելու



Երևի չէ, Բյուր ջան: 1 օր ա մնացել, դեռ 10 գործ էլ չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ, իմը ստացել ե՞ս… ես հենց առաջին օրն եմ ուղարկել…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, իմը ստացել ե՞ս… ես հենց առաջին օրն եմ ուղարկել…


Չէ, չեմ ստացել: Մի հատ էլ ուղարկի: :Smile:

----------


## Մինա

Ես էս մրցույթից մեծ սպասելիքներ ունեի:Իմ ամենասիրած թեմաներից ա հոգեբանական թրիլլերը:Հուսախաբ չանեք ժողովուրդ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (31.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երևի չէ, Բյուր ջան: 1 օր ա մնացել, դեռ 10 գործ էլ չկա:


Դավ, ախր ամեն անգամ սենց ա լինում  :Sad:  վերջին օրով միանգամից լիքը գալիս ա:

----------

Դավիթ (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, ախր ամեն անգամ սենց ա լինում  վերջին օրով միանգամից լիքը գալիս ա:



Դե հիմա վերջին օրն ա, բայց դեռ բան չկա: :Smile:  Էլի նորմալ ա, 9-10 կլինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե հիմա վերջին օրն ա, բայց դեռ բան չկա: Էլի նորմալ ա, 9-10 կլինի:


Դեռ առավոտ ա  :Smile:  դու սպասի:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դեռ առավոտ ա  դու սպասի:


'
ՈՒղարկու՞մ ես :Smile:  Ռիպը հաստատ էլի ուրիշի անունի տակ ա ուղարկել, գլուխ չեմ հանում: :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Teaser :Smile:  Արևով թրծված լուսաբացը նվագում էր երկունքի լարայինով: Նվագում էր և փոքրիկ սրտիկի թախծալի բաբախյունը:  :Shok: 

 Անձրևի կաթիլներից հյուսված անորոշ երաժշտությունը կրկին հիվանդագին տենդով էր լցնում աչքերի ծիծաղն ու տխրանքը...
Նորածին առավոտը արթնացնում էր աշխարհի պանդուխտ նոտաները. դրանք հառաչանքի կույտեր էին, մարդկային տրորված հույզերի փշրանքներ, ժպիտ, ցնորք, արցունքներ...Նորաթուխ երկնքից անթիվ աստղեր էին ընկնում, բայց դա ընդամենը մթագնած տեսիլք էր. աստղերի հետ մոլորված երազ էր կաթում կապույտից:


Էհ թող մնա մրցույթին: :Smile:  

Բայանդուր ալեռտ :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (31.05.2013), Ուլուանա (31.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

> '
> ՈՒղարկու՞մ ես Ռիպը հաստատ էլի ուրիշի անունի տակ ա ուղարկել, գլուխ չեմ հանում:


  Դավ, մի անգամ է եղել, քեզ նախապես զգուշացրել էի, որ կեղծանունով եմ մասնակցում, որ դու էլ մինչև քվեարկությունդ չիմանաս , թե որ մեկի հեղինակն եմ՝ խոստանալով, որ դրանից հետո անմիջապես կասեմ, թե որն է իմ տարբերակը, որ հանկարծ կեղծանունով չմնա։ Էդպես էլ արեցինք։
Հիմա հո էդպիսի բան չենք պայմանավորվել։ Համ էլ գրական տաղավարում արդեն ասել եմ, որ էլ չեմ մասնակցելու մրցույթների։ Ես լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում։

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, մի անգամ է եղել, քեզ նախապես զգուշացրել եմ, որ կեղծանունով եմ մասնակցում, որ դու էլ մինչև քվեարկությունդ չիմանաս , թե որ մեկի հեղինակն եմ՝ խոստանալով, որ դրանից հետո անմիջապես կասեմ, թե որն է իմ տարբերակը, որ հանկարծ կեղծանունով չմնա։ Էդպես էլ արեցինք։
> Հիմա հո էդպիսի բան չենք պայմանավորվել։ Համ էլ գրական տաղավարում արդեն ասել եմ, որ էլ չեմ մասնակցելու մրցույթների։ Ես լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում։



Հա, գիտեմ, կատակ եմ անում: :Smile:  Գիտեմ` զբաղված ես հիմա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> '
> ՈՒղարկու՞մ ես


Չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Չէ


 :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

«Բայանդուր ալեռտ» արտահայտությունը սպանեց  :LOL:

----------

LisBeth (31.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (31.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.06.2013), Դավիթ (31.05.2013), Հայկօ (31.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (31.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 


Հալից ընկել եմ, Դավ  :Jpit:  համ էլ ամոթն էլ ա լավ բան: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա աներեսաբար մասնակցել  ու ոչ մի տեղ չգրավել:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հալից ընկել եմ, Դավ  համ էլ ամոթն էլ ա լավ բան: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա աներեսաբար մասնակցել  ու ոչ մի տեղ չգրավել:


Սատանայական տողեր: :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

> Երևի չէ, Բյուր ջան: 1 օր ա մնացել, *դեռ 10 գործ էլ չկա:*


Անկեղծ ասած՝ ես շաաա՜տ ուրախ եմ :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հալից ընկել եմ, Դավ  համ էլ ամոթն էլ ա լավ բան: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա աներեսաբար մասնակցել  ու ոչ մի տեղ չգրավել:


Հլը սրան։ Բա էն պարագրումի մրցույթին ո՞վ էր երկրորդ տեղ գրավել  :Tongue: ։

----------

Դավիթ (31.05.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հալից ընկել եմ, Դավ  *համ էլ ամոթն էլ ա լավ բան*: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա աներեսաբար մասնակցել  ու ոչ մի տեղ չգրավել:


Նամուսը լավ բան ա, ու ամենալավ էն ա որ ես դրանից չունեմ :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հլը սրան։ Բա էն պարագրումի մրցույթին ո՞վ էր երկրորդ տեղ գրավել ։


Ի՞սկ Գագոյի երազանքը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Teaser Արևով թրծված լուսաբացը նվագում էր երկունքի լարայինով: Նվագում էր և փոքրիկ սրտիկի թախծալի բաբախյունը: 
> 
>  Անձրևի կաթիլներից հյուսված անորոշ երաժշտությունը կրկին հիվանդագին տենդով էր լցնում աչքերի ծիծաղն ու տխրանքը...
> Նորածին առավոտը արթնացնում էր աշխարհի պանդուխտ նոտաները. դրանք հառաչանքի կույտեր էին, մարդկային տրորված հույզերի փշրանքներ, ժպիտ, ցնորք, արցունքներ...Նորաթուխ երկնքից անթիվ աստղեր էին ընկնում, բայց դա ընդամենը մթագնած տեսիլք էր. աստղերի հետ մոլորված երազ էր կաթում կապույտից:
> 
> 
> Էհ թող մնա մրցույթին: 
> 
> Բայանդուր ալեռտ


էսի իսլանդերենից գուգլով թարգմանած անեկդոտ ա…

----------

Դավիթ (31.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հլը սրան։ Բա էն պարագրումի մրցույթին ո՞վ էր երկրորդ տեղ գրավել ։


Առաջին  :Tongue:  Համ էլ դա Հավաքածու չէր



> Ի՞սկ Գագոյի երազանքը:


Դա շատ վաղուց էր: Ուֆ, մի խոսացրեք էլի...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Առաջին  Համ էլ դա Հավաքածու չէր
> 
> 
> Դա շատ վաղուց էր: Ուֆ, մի խոսացրեք էլի...


Վայ, առաջի՞ն էր  :Jpit: ։ Դե, առավել ևս  :Tongue: ։

Բայց կարծեմ մի անգամ էլ երկրորդ տեղ էիր գրավել՝ Գալաթեայի հետ։ Սխա՞լ եմ հիշում։

----------


## Այբ

Հիմա, երբ մտնենք, որ մրցույթը արդեն սկսված լինի:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հիմա, երբ մտնենք, որ մրցույթը արդեն սկսված լինի:



Շաբաթ առավոտյան:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ, առաջի՞ն էր ։ Դե, առավել ևս ։
> 
> Բայց կարծեմ մի անգամ էլ երկրորդ տեղ էիր գրավել՝ Գալաթեայի հետ։ Սխա՞լ եմ հիշում։


Իհ, Ան, մոռացել ե՞ս, որ Լիզան հաղթեց Պարագրման ժամանակ. Չուկն էլ քեզ էր ասել, որ գրես արդյունքները, ու բոլորս շատ ուրախացել էինք, որ Բյուրը վերջապես հաղթեց մրցույթում  :Smile: 
Իսկ Գալի հետ որ երկրորդ տեղ գրավեցին, էդ էն Գագոյի պատմվածքն էր. դա առաջին անգամն էր, որ Հավաքածուն անցկացվում էր Ակումբում:
Բայց Բյուրը մի հատ էլ ուրիշ (նախաակումբային) Հավաքածուում է երկրորդ տեղ գրավել, էդ էլ եմ լավ հիշում:
Նենց որ, անկապ խոսում է էլի, համ էլ դե թող էս մեկին չմասնակցի, հաջորդներին նորից տեղում կլինի  :Jpit: 
Չնայած երևի էս մեկին էլ մասնակցի. սիրտը չի դիմանա վերջին պահին  :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (31.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Շաբաթ առավոտյան:


Դավ, գիշերվա տասներկուսին չես սկսում դնե՞լ՝ հենց որ օրը սկսվի  :Think: 
Եթե էդպես է, մնաց չորս ժամ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, գիշերվա տասներկուսին չես սկսում դնե՞լ՝ հենց որ օրը սկսվի 
> Եթե էդպես է, մնաց չորս ժամ:



Դե անցյալ անգամ գիշերվա 12-ին սկսեցի, մինչև տեղադրեցի, գիշերվա 3-ը դարձավ: Ավելի հարմար չի՞, որ առավոտյան կողմը դրվի:

----------


## ivy

> Դե անցյալ անգամ գիշերվա 12-ին սկսեցի, մինչև տեղադրեցի, գիշերվա 3-ը դարձավ: Ավելի հարմար չի՞, որ առավոտյան կողմը դրվի:


Ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ ըստ դրա նաև քվեարկության ավարտի ժամանակն է որոշվում: Եթե առավոտյան սկսվի, ուրեմն՝ մի քանի օր հետո առավոտյան էլ կավարտվի քվեարկությունը, երբ լիքը մարդ քնած կլինի: Իսկ որ գիշերն ավարտվի քվեարկությունը, բոլորը շունչները պահած մինչև վերջին պահը կհետևեն. լարվածություն, ինտրիգներ, վերջին պահի քվեարկություններ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (31.05.2013), Դավիթ (31.05.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ ըստ դրա նաև քվեարկության ավարտի ժամանակն է որոշվում: Եթե առավոտյան սկսվի, ուրեմն՝ մի քանի օր հետո առավոտյան էլ կավարտվի քվեարկությունը, երբ լիքը մարդ քնած կլինի: Իսկ որ գիշերն ավարտվի քվեարկությունը, բոլորը շունչները պահած մինչև վերջին պահը կհետևեն. լարվածություն, ինտրիգներ, վերջին պահի քվեարկություններ


Դե ուրեմն հիմա սկսեմ, 4 ժամից զբաղված կլինեմ մի քիչ:

3 ժամ, 37 րոպե: Նորմալ ա:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Դե ուրեմն հիմա սկսեմ, 4 ժամից զբաղված կլինեմ մի քիչ:
> 
> 3 ժամ, 37 րոպե: Նորմալ ա:


Բա որ մինչև 12-ը նոր պատմվածքներ հայտնվեն ու որոշվի 10 լավագույն ընտրվի՞..

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բա որ մինչև 12-ը նոր պատմվածքներ հայտնվեն ու որոշվի 10 լավագույն ընտրվի՞..



Դե եթե գան, շատ չեն գա, մի 2-3:  Բոլոր տարբերակները կդրվեն այս անգամ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (31.05.2013)

----------

